# Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2016 - Vorentscheidungsgruppe 2



## Walt (30 Dez. 2015)

Die Vorentscheidung findet wieder in zwei Gruppen statt. Gruppe ! bestehen aus je 16 Darstellerinnen, Gruppe B aus 15 Darstellerinnen. Aus jeder Gruppe kommen die 8 bestplatzierten Darstellerinnen ins Anfang Juli 2016 beginnende Finale.

*MEHRFACHAUSWAHL IST AUSDRÜCKLICH ERLAUBT!*

Die Auflistung in den Gruppen erfolgte nach Vornamen in alphabetischer Reihenfolge. Es sind 8 Darstellerinnen aus „GZSZ“, 5 Darstellerinnen aus der „Lindenstraße“ , je 4 Darstellerinnen aus „Alles was zählt“ und, „Unter uns“, 3 Darstellerinnen aus „Die jungen Ärzte“, je 2 Darstellerinnen aus „MILA“, „In aller Freundschaft“ und „Sturm der Liebe“, sowie eine Darstellerin aus „Rote Rosen“ vertreten.

Ausgewählt wurden Darstellerinnen der Jahrgänge 1984 und jünger, Stand: 29.12.2015
Viel Spaß beim mitmachen!

Gruß
Walt

*Abstimmungsgruppe 2 *

Juliane Fisch (Elly Winter), Die jungen Ärzte
Katharina Nesytowa (Theresa Koshka), Die jungen Ärzte
Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten
Leonie Landa (Edda Franke), Rote Rosen
Linda Marlen Runge (Anni Brehme), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten
Magdalena Steinlein (Luisa Reisiger), Sturm der Liebe
Mirka Pigulla (Julia Berger), Die jungen Ärzte
Nadine Menz (Ayla Höfer), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten
Nika Weckler (Kathi Tackenfeld), MILA
Nora Koppen (Elli Schneider), Unter Uns
Olivia Burkhart (Fiona Novak), Unter Uns
Rona Özkan (Selma Özgül), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten
Sarah Tkotsch (Julia Weiß), In aller Freundschaft
Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter Uns
Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten 

Abstimmungsgruppe 1 (informativ, wurde gesondert gepostet)

Amrei Haardt (Jule Kasper), Unter Uns
Anna-Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße
Anne Menden (Emily Badak), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten
Christina Balogh (Tina Kessler), Sturm der Liebe
Christina Klein, „LaFee“ (Iva Lukowski), Alles was zählt
Cosima Viola (Jaqueline Aichinger), Lindenstraße
Dominique Kusche (Sophie Ziegler), Lindenstraße
Elena Garcia Gerlach (Elena Gundlach), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten
Greta Short (Lara Brooks), Lindenstraße
Henriette Zimmeck (Marie Stein), In aller Freundschaft
Iris Mareike Stehen (Lilly Seefeld), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten (Titelverteidigerin)
Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten
Jenny Bach (Luisa Zellinger), MILA
Judith Neumann (Marie Schmidt), Alles was zählt
Julia Albrecht (Florentine Brück), Alles was zählt
Julia Augustin, (Vanessa Steinkamp), Alles was zählt


----------



## Death Row (30 Dez. 2015)

Meine Stimme geht an Lindalein :drip:


----------



## Walt (30 Dez. 2015)

.... und hier die Mädels der Abstimmungsgruppe 2 in visueller Form:

Juliane Fisch (Elly Winter), Die jungen Ärzte






Katharina Nesytowa (Theresa Koshka), Die jungen Ärzte





Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten





Leonie Landa (Edda Franke), Rote Rosen





Linda Marlen Runge (Anni Brehme), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten





Magdalena Steinlein (Luisa Reisiger), Sturm der Liebe





Mirka Pigulla (Julia Berger), Die jungen Ärzte





Nadine Menz (Ayla Höfer), GZSZ





Nika Weckler (Kathi Tackenfeld), MILA





Nora Koppen (Elli Schneider), Unter Uns





Olivia Burkhart (Fiona Novak), Unter Uns





Rona Özkan (Selma Özgül), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten





Sarah Tkotsch (Julia Weiß), In aller Freundschaft






Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter Uns





Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten





Gruß
Walt

P.S.: Denkt daran: Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt!


----------



## Walt (14 Jan. 2016)

Sarah Tkotsch verlässt Sachsenklinkk :angry: In aller Freundschaft: Sarah Tkotsch verlässt Sachsenklinik


----------



## Walt (12 Mai 2016)

*AW: NUR NOCH 50 Tage!*

*WAHL ZU DEUTSCHLANDS-SOAP-GIRL 2016!

Heute in 50 Tagen endet die Vorentscheidung zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2016.

Habt Ihr schon abgestimmt?

Durch Anklicken der nachstehenden Links kommt ihr direkt zu den Vorscheidungsgruppen 1 und 2.

Bitte macht mit! Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt und ausdrücklich erwünscht.

Gruß
Walt*


----------



## Walt (28 Juni 2016)

*WAHL ZU DEUTSCHLANDS-SOAP-GIRL 2016!

Bereits in DREI TAGEN endet die Vorentscheidung zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2016.

Habt Ihr schon abgestimmt?

Durch Anklicken der nachstehenden Links kommt ihr direkt zu den Vorscheidungsgruppen 1 und 2.

Bitte macht mit! Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt und ausdrücklich erwünscht.

Gruß
Walt *


----------

